# B-I-J-O-U says, "Wook at Me!"



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My Momma says I should show you that I'm growing up!! I'm almost 7 months old!!

I got that jumpsuit with cotton bunny tail that everyone (but Hunter's momma  ) thought was cute! 

See my bunny tail?? Why's everyone keep laffing at me?

Wook at my first big bow!! My Momma got the idea from Rain and CeeCee's Momma.

Duncha think my haiya's grown alot? I was almost bald when I showed up. That home cookin's kway-zee!

I'm going to get back to wrestling with my brudder. Fanks for looking!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is beautiful and I love the sweater and the bow!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub: Jodi says he's in love :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: How could we not look at you, Miss Bijou??


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh,oh,oh soooooooo cute. Love her bow and bunny tail :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh Bijou, you look so sweet in that jumpsuit with the pretty bow!!! :tender: 
bet that home cooking is really yummy!!! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwww! she is too cute!! LOVE the bow!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That Bow is something else!! Super CUTIE PIE!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Bijou, I don't know what to think about you.......you have become a little princess!!! That pink bow looks a-m-a-z-i-n-g on you!!! Your Mommy dresses you like a litte Easter bunny but your much more than that!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'd like to take you home with me!!!! No, I don't think she would let you either but I can adore you from afar!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

What a cutie! Her hair is growing fast


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! That's a two tailed bunny!  She's so pretty, Sophia, but she needs a bigger bow!  :Cute Malt:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Such a sweet girl,she'd make a cute bunny. :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Yay finally Sophia . .I have been waiting all weekend with abated breath for your little princess . . .I have to say she is already quite the fashionista . . . and always stunning in whatever she wears . . she has such a gorgeous face I could stare at her all day long . . .okay maybe I am biased because she is a korean malts :w00t: 

she definitely carries that oversize bow with such grace . . .SeRi has one of Marj's bow and it feels like she can't tilt her head up hahahahaha and that's about probably 1/10th the size of that gorgeous bow :HistericalSmiley: . . . it must be the barette :innocent: 

okay can we have more pictures as these aint enough for me . . I want more, more, and did I say MORE :smmadder: :wub2:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She's one cute bunny!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Little bunny Bijou you are beautiful!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you, everyone!! Bijou is stilling runnig around in her bunny suit.

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891523


> SeRi has one of Marj's bow and it feels like she can't tilt her head up hahahahaha and that's about probably 1/10th the size of that gorgeous bow :HistericalSmiley: . . . it must be the barette :innocent:[/B]


Hey Des, I know what you mean...Bijou can't keep any dog bows on, either!! You can try the clippies from Blooming Bows that Dianne recommended to me. They stay on teeny heads amazingly despite wrestling, shaking....


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891561


> Thank you, everyone!! Bijou is stilling runnig around in her bunny suit.
> 
> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891523





> SeRi has one of Marj's bow and it feels like she can't tilt her head up hahahahaha and that's about probably 1/10th the size of that gorgeous bow :HistericalSmiley: . . . it must be the barette :innocent:[/B]


Hey Des, I know what you mean...Bijou can't keep any dog bows on, either!! You can try the clippies from Blooming Bows that Dianne recommended to me. They stay on teeny heads amazingly despite wrestling, shaking....
[/B][/QUOTE]

what are clippies . . .can you send me the link . . .for now all she is wearing if I do a topknot of her is with the 2 bands . . her breeder sent her 2 velvet bows so now am hooked on them even if they are a pain to put on . .surely there is a trick to do this . .I have seen a groomer but a band in less than a second . . .I need to search you-tube :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891565


> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891561





> Thank you, everyone!! Bijou is stilling runnig around in her bunny suit.
> 
> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891523





> SeRi has one of Marj's bow and it feels like she can't tilt her head up hahahahaha and that's about probably 1/10th the size of that gorgeous bow :HistericalSmiley: . . . it must be the barette :innocent:[/B]


Hey Des, I know what you mean...Bijou can't keep any dog bows on, either!! You can try the clippies from Blooming Bows that Dianne recommended to me. They stay on teeny heads amazingly despite wrestling, shaking....
[/B][/QUOTE]

what are clippies . . .can you send me the link . . .for now all she is wearing if I do a topknot of her is with the 2 bands . . her breeder sent her 2 velvet bows so now am hooked on them even if they are a pain to put on . .surely there is a trick to do this . .I have seen a groomer but a band in less than a second . . .I need to search you-tube :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's the explanation on Bloomingbows.com and here's a link to an itty bow "clippie"

Frequently Asked Questions
1. What is the difference between a clippie and a barrette? 
We use metal pinch clips for our clippies and wrap the interior of the clip with ribbon for a soft, yet secure hold. Our barrettes are the traditional french-style barrettte, which measures approximately 3 inches wide and is best for older girls. Clippies / Mini Clippies Barrette 

2. My daughter has fine hair. What do you recommend? 
Our headbands are great for little girls without much hair or fine hair. We also recommend using the clippies by taking small clear rubberbands and making a tiny ponytail and then slipping the clippie in for decoration.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

beauty.. i hope she doesnt wrestle with that big pretty bow


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alright Bijou - Hunter takes it all back! You are MUCH prettier than Ralphie from the Christmas Movie in your bunny pajamas and what's more - Hunter thinks you look down right BEAUTIFUL!!!! He, of course, is a sucker for a pretty face and a big southern bow!

Des - Hunter likes to shake, rattle, and roll. So, we buy Marj's bows on barrettes. Then, I make the topknot with two elastics (for security) and then seperate the hair under the elastic and slip the barrette through. I hope I am explaining that right. Its the only way I have been able to get bows to stay in. They seem to either slide out or he is determined to get them out. Once I switched to barrettes under the elastics and he couldn't get them out - he starte leaving them alone! For the two bows I have made I used clippies as well (they are like alligator clips but they have teeth). They simply hold better. You MUST line them with ribbon for babies and dogs because any pulling or rolling will pull hair!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG!!! I am madly in LUV with Bijou!!! Honestly she cannot be any more beautiful. I love a girl in a big bow too!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: It's just too much cuteness!!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Boing Boing? Don't you mean Wong Wong? :HistericalSmiley: Sorry I'm still cracking up over that!
Ok back to topic, Bijou is looking ever so darling. She can definitely pull off the big bow look! Sooo cute!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww sweet Bijou! :wub: :wub: :wub: You're going to grow into a beautiful malt!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Mar 1 2010, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891653


> Boing Boing? Don't you mean Wong Wong? :HistericalSmiley: Sorry I'm still cracking up over that!
> Ok back to topic, Bijou is looking ever so darling. She can definitely pull off the big bow look! Sooo cute![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: You are funnnyyyy!!! Sorry, yes, I meant Wong Wong!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891569


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891565





> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891561





> Thank you, everyone!! Bijou is stilling runnig around in her bunny suit.
> 
> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891523





> SeRi has one of Marj's bow and it feels like she can't tilt her head up hahahahaha and that's about probably 1/10th the size of that gorgeous bow :HistericalSmiley: . . . it must be the barette :innocent:[/B]


Hey Des, I know what you mean...Bijou can't keep any dog bows on, either!! You can try the clippies from Blooming Bows that Dianne recommended to me. They stay on teeny heads amazingly despite wrestling, shaking....
[/B][/QUOTE]

what are clippies . . .can you send me the link . . .for now all she is wearing if I do a topknot of her is with the 2 bands . . her breeder sent her 2 velvet bows so now am hooked on them even if they are a pain to put on . .surely there is a trick to do this . .I have seen a groomer but a band in less than a second . . .I need to search you-tube :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's the explanation on Bloomingbows.com and here's a link to an itty bow "clippie"

Frequently Asked Questions
1. What is the difference between a clippie and a barrette? 
We use metal pinch clips for our clippies and wrap the interior of the clip with ribbon for a soft, yet secure hold. Our barrettes are the traditional french-style barrettte, which measures approximately 3 inches wide and is best for older girls. Clippies / Mini Clippies Barrette 

2. My daughter has fine hair. What do you recommend? 
Our headbands are great for little girls without much hair or fine hair. We also recommend using the clippies by taking small clear rubberbands and making a tiny ponytail and then slipping the clippie in for decoration.
[/B][/QUOTE]


oh cool . . I will go check out the site . . . so has Bijou have quite a few already of these clippies and you like them better?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: I love Blooming Bows and Bijou wears her bow perfectly!!!! Adorable Sophia!


----------

